# New Swimbaits



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's a week and a half worth of plasma donations. I figured if I was really gonna try these things out I was eventually gonna have to buy some.

These first two are Huddleston swimbaits. Some of the bass guys probably know about them. These are both 6".

The first one is the juvenile trout pattern









This one is the gold shiner.









These two are luckycraft swimbaits. They are both 4" long.

The first one is the ghost minnow color









This one is the chartreuse shad. 




































Some lures catch men, some catch fish. I bit on these... hopefully the fish do as well.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

you bought the L.C. California after all  . Thought you weren't going to after the poor reviews you had read. Looks interesting to me, let us know how they do.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

this is a new model. They changed the joint placement and made it a subsurface lure (sinking). The reviews for this model were much better.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it looks awesome, hope it works just as well. Are you going to do anything different with the stock trebbles? Did you get it online?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Here's a week and a half worth of plasma donations.


 :rotfl: Drink your O.J. dude. Your veins must by limp by now.

You should take those to Pineview and see if you can get a muskie to eat one. :twisted:

...Or the Gorge.

Good luck with those. I hope they work out for you. Now they're just burning a hole in your hand, aren't they?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

LOAH said:


> rapalahunter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a week and a half worth of plasma donations.
> ...


weird, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you give up on the ac plugs? I think I'm going to buy a few of them.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

nice baits, for you guys who are gonna give swimbaiting a try , i recommend trying mattlures.com get a bluegill and babybass pattern, they are great baits


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I got them all online. The luckycrafts barely hit the US from their homeland in Japan. I only found one place that had them. And the Huddleston I got from the manufacturer it's a two week wait to get one of those bad boys. The only thing I'll do with the stock trebles is take the barbs off. I almost never fish with barbed hooks anymore.

I'm still planning on getting some AC's. I just don't know which ones yet. I'm gonna do a little checking into patterns for trout this week. 

The plasma donating is a cake walk too. I show up and do homework for an hour and a half and walk out with $30. My wife said whatever I make donating plasma can be used for fishing. That's potentially $240 bucks a month. Only drawback is I look like a heroine addict... but its totally worth.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...Until you get pulled over wearing a t-shirt.

I have a couple of little red dots that have always been with me on my arms and a couple on my face. One just happens to sit in the pit of my elbow and I've been asked several times about it. I never thought about it, so I was a little surprised when the cops thought I was a junkie.

Some of those dots have faded and some have gotten more noticeable. Weird.

$240/month? That's awesome. Do you go down to Alpha in Provo?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I go to the one that is just west of the sizzler by university mall. I went tonight and the receptionist told me that they were increasing the pay so that it will now be possible to make $320 a month. :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, I need to sign up for that.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I go to the one that is just west of the sizzler by university mall. I went tonight and the receptionist told me that they were increasing the pay so that it will now be possible to make $320 a month. :shock:


Dang, that would be nice! I'll have to think about that! I just donated blood on monday though so I'll probably have to wait a little while


----------

